# [BSL] Go after owners - Calgary Herald



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/letters/story.html%3Fid%3D2b2f7af7-6fe0-43b8-8e4a-1d1aae1adb1e&cid=0&ei=rUopSJmfD5Xs8wSC5ZylAw&usg=AFrqEzfrnCOx-InlqKg3AYE287WidXeoUA">Go after owners</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Calgary Herald,  Canada -</font> <nobr>27 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A <b>breed</b> ban is a useless, feel-good piece of <b>legislation</b> that makes responsible <b>dog</b> owners into second-class citizens and kills unoffending dogs solely <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

